# Chamomile tea soap



## Happydog4434 (Feb 1, 2020)

Hello,

I want to make chamomile tea soap and want to Include ground up tea leaves in the soap.
I am wondering if anyone has used the tea in tea bags or would you advise against it?

I just thought maybe it would smell more like the tea, but I can't find anything to say if there's anything in tea bags that should mean it should not be in soap. 

Or I'm just gonna buy the dried leaves and crush them. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## gloopygloop (Feb 1, 2020)

Happydog4434 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to make chamomile tea soap and want to Include ground up tea leaves in the soap.
> I am wondering if anyone has used the tea in tea bags or would you advise against it?
> ...



In my experience you won't get any of the aroma come through and the ground camomile whether it be tea bags or just ground up does tend to be scratchy unless you infuse the tea or the ground up flower first. But as I said I dont think you will find any particular benefit in the soap  and the soap will I think just be beige or brown, or speckle if you sprinkle.


----------



## Happydog4434 (Feb 1, 2020)

I have chamomile fragrance oil to use in the soap. I just want to use it for exfoliation


----------



## gloopygloop (Feb 1, 2020)

Happydog4434 said:


> I have chamomile fragrance oil to use in the soap. I just want to use it for exfoliation



Aha! well in that case you sound like you are on track, but be aware that there is a difference, well to me anyhow between exfoliation and just scratchy. I think from what I can remember if you dont go overboard with ground up then it should be fine. I also dont think that there is anything in tea bags which cannot be used in soap. I have used ground herbs a lot for colour more than anything and most do go brown, I found that dried mint and Parsley stayed greenish but not the fresh green. I often would only add to a part of the soap and use that to swirl which also helped it not to be too scratchy. HTH!


----------



## Happydog4434 (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm not too concerned with color thankfully. But definitely don't want it to be scratchy! I'll have to find the perfect way of doing it haha!

Thank you so much for your advice


----------



## gloopygloop (Feb 1, 2020)

Happydog4434 said:


> I'm not too concerned with color thankfully. But definitely don't want it to be scratchy! I'll have to find the perfect way of doing it haha!
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice




You are welcome and good luck. I am sure you will get it to work with some playing about.


----------



## Saffron (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi there. In my experience the crushed chamomile flowers from tea bags softened in the soap and were gently exfoliating, not scratchy.  I used the teabags to infuse the olive oil first, then opened up the bags and used the contents in the soap.


----------



## Elizevt (Jun 23, 2020)

Happydog4434 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to make chamomile tea soap and want to Include ground up tea leaves in the soap.
> I am wondering if anyone has used the tea in tea bags or would you advise against it?
> ...


 

I add dried chamomile flowers to my Chamomile soaps (melt & pour glycerine soaps)  The flowers don't really add a scent to it, But I add a few drops of Chamomile essential oil to my soap once it has cooled down a bit so the heat doesn't negatively affect the essential oil.  I add the oil and the flowers in last before pouring the soap into the moulds. 

I don't find the flowers to scratchy, I'd say they are mildly exfoliant.  But from experience, I'd stay away from something like finely crushed apricot kernels, they are very scratchy.  Although they would be fantastic in a foot scrub or foot soap

In the soaps I make, I don't like to add artificial colourants or synthetic fragrances. I like to keep the added ingredients as natural as possible, So I Love using dried flowers or botanicals  (eg Lavender, chamomile, calendula, rooibos tea, lemongrass, colloidal oats ) to my soaps or I add activated charcoal, for a black soap. I also only use Essential oils to add a lovely smell.  I stay away from parfum and synthetic fragrances.


----------

